# Introiettamento



## sabrinita85

Oggi, durante una lezione di inglese il nostro professore, che è americano, se ne è uscito con questa parola [introiettamento]...
A me ha preso una ridarella infinita e non riuscivo a calmarmi nonostante una mia collega mi dicesse che è una parola che esiste in italiano.
Ora, secondo voi, esiste?
Se sì, qualcuno l'ha mai usata in vita sua?
C'è un sinonimo?


----------



## gabrigabri

È una parolaccia??

Il diventare troiette???


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> È una parolaccia??
> 
> Il diventare troiette???


No no, è per questo che mi veniva da ridere.
È una parola serissima che deriverebbe da _introiezione_.
Ma a me fa tanto sbellicare 'introiettamento'!!!


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> No no, è per questo che mi veniva da ridere.
> È una parola serissima che deriverebbe da _introiezione_.
> Ma a me fa tanto sbellicare 'introiettamento'!!!




 Io direi che qualsiasi cosa voglia dire è una parola che non si può usare !
 Non l'ho mai sentita prima ma secondo il vocabolario "introiettare" deriva da 
introiezione che significa :
[psicologia]processo mediante il quale il soggetto assimila e introduce nel proprio io oggetti e aspetti del mondo esterno e loro qualità.
2estensivo:assimilazione profonda ,interiorizzazione

Quindi introiettare interiorizzare (forse proiettare all 'interno-.... anche qui si presta a giochi di parole!-), introiettamento l'interiorizzare.... credo.


Detto questo credo proprio che per quanti oggetti possa assimilare nel mio io non mi introietterò mai!


----------



## motorhead

sabrinita85 said:


> Oggi, durante una lezione di inglese il nostro professore, che è americano, se ne è uscito con questa parola [*introiettamento*]...


AHAAHHA sta parola è mitica , anche a me è presa a ridere


----------



## itka

Perché  vi viene cosi' da ridere ? Questa parola, io, nemmeno me la sognavo, ma non ci trovo niente di strano... Cerco di capire... Esistono le "troiette" ? Che cosa sarebbero ? Oppure ... ?
Grazie per la spiegazione !


----------



## Paulfromitaly

itka said:


> Perché  vi viene cosi' da ridere ? Questa parola, io, nemmeno me la sognavo, ma non ci trovo niente di strano... Cerco di capire... Esistono le "troiette" ? Che cosa sarebbero ? Oppure ... ?
> Grazie per la spiegazione !




Esistono le troiette... 
Troietta è il diminutivo di troia ed è usato soprattutto quando non ci si riferisce ad una vera prostituta, ma piuttosto ad una giovane ragazza che se la tira troppo..


----------



## daniele712

itka said:


> Perché vi viene cosi' da ridere ? Questa parola, io, nemmeno me la sognavo, ma non ci trovo niente di strano... Cerco di capire... Esistono le "troiette" ? Che cosa sarebbero ? Oppure ... ?
> Grazie per la spiegazione !


Troiette sarebbe diminutivo di troie.
Troia = bitch ... una prostituta o una donna con le qualità morali di una prostituta. Viene usato anche per offendere più in generale (senza discutere veramente le qualità morali) quando si litiga con una donna.
E questa parola introiettamento sembra voglia indicare...la trasformazione in troia.
Sarai d'accordo sul fatto che non suoni troppo bene !
Ciao


----------



## njnye

Io vado sul categorico "non esiste"... Forse lui ha seguito la regola generale e ha ricavato dal verbo introiettare il sostantivo introiettamento (come da abbaiare abbaiamento e altre migliaia di casi uguali)... In questo caso gli è andata male perché esiste già il sostantivo, ed è "introiezione". Sarà per la prossima!


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

njnye said:


> Io vado sul categorico "non esiste"... Forse lui ha seguito la regola generale e ha ricavato dal verbo introiettare il sostantivo introiettamento (come da abbaiare abbaiamento e altre migliaia di casi uguali)... In questo caso gli è andata male perché esiste già il sostantivo, ed è "introiezione". Sarà per la prossima!


 
Sono d'accordo : per me il termine corretto è "introiezione"


----------



## irene.acler

Neanch'io ho mai sentito questo termine, e confesso che fa morire dal ridere anche me!!
Però ho notato che Google dà circa 158 risultati...quindi non è proprio un'invenzione credo..anche se ho qualche dubbio in proposito...


----------



## njnye

Ho dato un'occhiata al mio vecchio e fidato vocabolario. Non risulta. Dei motori di ricerca, con tutti i blog e i forum che ci sono, non mi fiderei particolarmente...


----------



## irene.acler

njnye said:


> Ho dato un'occhiata al mio vecchio e fidato vocabolario. Non risulta. Dei motori di ricerca, con tutti i blog e i forum che ci sono, non mi fiderei particolarmente...



Si infatti, è ben per quello che dicevo che non sono molto convinta di quei risultati su Google...


----------



## itka

Grazie ! Capisco adesso perché vi dava cosi' da ridere !


----------



## fiorilù

Esiste esiste , fa ridere ma esiste
io l'avevo già sentita ma non la userò mai


----------



## njnye

boh, se esiste è così brutta che anche i dizionari si vergognano di citarla (v. garzanti, Zingarelli e DeMauro). Mah!


----------



## pizzi

c'è anche *introitare*, che significa _incassare denaro_...


----------

